# U guys gonna think im nuts



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Went to church tonight. Theres a light above the door. Barn swallows had built a nest and had rapped all over the walk in front of he door. I got a broom handle and knocked it down. There was 2 baby swallows with there feathers on in it. I swept up the mess and put them inna box. After church, I drove 22 round to WM to get some bird seed, and bird vitimins. Then i came home and made them take a drink of water IF they did, then got some rabbit fur and put in it. Then I opened a can of tuna and found another tuna can and put a good pinch in both, then put the swallows in the cans. They sure got a grip. If they make it, maybe theyll be old enough to turn loose when I move.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

This year we had a dove nesting on the side porch and a Robin nesting above the front balconey. It only takes about 14 days for them to fledge, and water washes away the stuff. Think I would have just waited. If God didn't want those swallows there, I'm sure He could have fixed it Himself.

Don't be surprised if the parent birds re-build in that same spot. 
all you did was make more work for yourself and maybe kill a few babies.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah, Sweetie, we already think you are nuts!!! :bowtie:

I wouldn't have high hopes of them surviving, but good for you for trying to help. I wish you luck!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill, they can also eat wet cat food. But in truth I think it is kinda cute. Maybe there is hope for you after all.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh Lordy, bill is a foster parent!  those birds might fly backwards.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

vicker said:


> Oh Lordy, bill is a foster parent!  those birds might fly backwards.


:hysterical::hysterical:

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, If they die, the cats will like it.

Yeah I know theyll likely be back.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't know what's harder for me to grasp. You at Church, or you knocking down a bird nest.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Did h-ell just freeze over?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its cool this morning, AND it gets hot as well here inna sommertime


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

> *U guys gonna think im nuts*


Sorry Bill that train has left the station awhile ago.LOL

Next time check to make sure it's vacant before you go huffin and puffin and knocking someone's house down. 

Hope your little charges make it.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> Ah, Sweetie, we already think you are nuts!!! :bowtie:
> 
> I wouldn't have high hopes of them surviving, but good for you for trying to help. I wish you luck!


He isn't really trying to help, he is the one that knocked the nest down in the first place 

Why didn't you just clean the walkway and leave the birds alone, Bill? They dont eat bird seed, they are insect eaters. 

All you had to do was leave it for a week or two more, until they leave the nest, THEN knock it down. :grump:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didnt know there was babies in it for sure till I knocked it loose of the light fixture and they glided out

They had a pile of rap that started on the cement portch and worked its way up to the sill of the door. If theyed flushed their toilet and the stuff run off somewhere else, that would have been OK, OTHER< Than Sunday, they both mom and dad got in the church cause a kid left the door open and we had a heck of a time getting them out. Wore birds and me and another guy out getting them. All the rest did was sing Ill Fly Away LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, found them this morning perched on the rim of a tuna can. Put a bit of water in the bottom of the cans, Both for something for them to drink, and to soften up the tuna.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Well, found them this morning perched on the rim of a tuna can. Put a bit of water in the bottom of the cans, Both for something for them to drink, and to soften up the tuna.


[YOUTUBE]LLrTPrp-fW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

What's with the tuna??? Why tuna??? Never heard of birds eating tuna to begin with except seagulls maybe. They eat BUGS


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

starjj said:


> What's with the tuna??? Why tuna??? Never heard of birds eating tuna to begin with except seagulls maybe. They eat BUGS


My question is why does he have so many empty tuna cans laying around?....LOL


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Fowler said:


> My question is why does he have so many empty tuna cans laying around?....LOL


I don't want to know THAT! :grit:


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

At the vet's here they feed orphan birds well-soaked dry cat food.

Mary


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I eat ALOT of tuna for the fish oil. I eat a can of it with salid. I eat a can of it with macaroni. I eat alot of tuna. I just figured with a bit of water in it, it would be soft and chewey for them. Im not gonna hunt up bugs for them.

Besides, sniffing an OLD can of tuna reminds me of what might be my life if I ever got married lol. DID I SAY THAT.

DID I HAVE TO SAY THAT lol


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Yes you said it because no one else would say it and not realize they have gone too far and shown a side of themselves no one wants to see.

Bill didn't they teach you about filtering your thoughts EVER or are you at the age that you don't give a


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I eat ALOT of tuna for the fish oil. I eat a can of it with salid. I eat a can of it with macaroni. I eat alot of tuna. I just figured with a bit of water in it, it would be soft and chewey for them. Im not gonna hunt up bugs for them.
> 
> Besides, sniffing an OLD can of tuna reminds me of what might be my life if I ever got married lol. DID I SAY THAT.
> 
> DID I HAVE TO SAY THAT lol


....And some people wonder why they can't keep a woman.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Judy in IN said:


> ....And some people wonder why they can't keep a woman.


Or at least keep one that doesn't smell like tuna!!!!:umno:


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you're doing a good thing. It'll be cool to raise'em up and set 'em loose.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup Judy, I guess some guys do wonder that. Glad im nut onna them.

JJ Im not at the age where I dont give a ham. Im way past it. Man it feels so good to say whatever I think without worrying that a woman who might just give a ram dosent anymore cause of what I said. I can say stuff that guys like CB and Mav and Z and SD wouldnt dare say. AND a rick o others.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

You could have just cleaned off the sidewalk and let the poor birds finish raising their youn'uns. Those swallows are beautiful birds and the eat up a lot of mosquitoes. 

And all that mercury from all that tuna may 'splain a few things.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

I dunno, I say anything I want to say. Its just you want to say what you want to say, I want to say what I want to say. After all, you're only 3 years older than me. Besides, I have congenital anosmia(born without a sense of smell) so what apparently is a huge deal to a lot of people is just a nonsensical word to me. My focus is more tactile and visual. And, as I've pointed out many times in the past, and will continue to point out, I know what I like. I mean, I am not even remotely confused about what I like. Theres not a second of the day when you can ask me "Hey Z, what do you like?" and I'll have to think about it. 61 years old, I know what I plan on doing the next 30 years. No confusion or ambiguity here.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Yup Judy, I guess some guys do wonder that. Glad im nut onna them.
> 
> JJ Im not at the age where I dont give a ham. Im way past it. Man it feels so good to say whatever I think without worrying that a woman who might just give a ram dosent anymore cause of what I said. I can say stuff that guys like CB and Mav and Z and SD wouldnt dare say. AND a rick o others.


So you talk that way in mixed company at church and to your daughter???? Because if you don't give a I guess you can talk that way anywhere BUT I bet you don't. I bet because it is the internet and you don't see us you talk that way because people that have meant you don't come back and say you come across the same way as you do here. I bet you didn't talk that way when you went to the gathering that a few of the ST people had. I bet you where polite as all get out. My guess is you see us as non existent and you get a thrill out of thinking you have shocked us. Sort of like a ten year old boy that gets a giggle out of using bad words.

I just think it is sad that you feel you need to be that way to your internet friends.:soap: Ok enough said.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id say your likely right. BUT When I went to the LAST get together I was just like I am in here. I was constantly trying to get laughs. Fortunatly, the women that was there liked to laugh also. The other 2 before that, I WAS kind and courtious throughout the day, but late at night, around the campfire, When others was letting loose little slips to get a laugh, I did the same.
I KNEW, before going to those that I would likely NOT meet anybody that might be interested in me, for various reasons. I was too old, she was too old. nobody wanted to move, or make a move, ect ect. It was just entertainment. A chance to see Ark, and see somma the people i had talked to for a few years.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> I eat ALOT of tuna for the fish oil. I eat a can of it with salid. I eat a can of it with macaroni. I eat alot of tuna. I just figured with a bit of water in it, it would be soft and chewey for them. Im not gonna hunt up bugs for them.
> 
> Besides, sniffing an OLD can of tuna reminds me of what might be my life if I ever got married lol. DID I SAY THAT.
> 
> DID I HAVE TO SAY THAT lol


For gods sake. Don't you have that "This might not be a good idea" gene at ALL? 
You are over 60, not 13. Nothing like insulting women every chance you get, eh?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Yup Judy, I guess some guys do wonder that. Glad im nut onna them.
> 
> JJ Im not at the age where I dont give a ham. Im way past it. Man it feels so good to say whatever I think without worrying that a woman who might just give a ram dosent anymore cause of what I said. I can say stuff that guys like CB and Mav and Z and SD wouldnt dare say. AND a rick o others.


Real nice. Yet you are on here asking for help constantly. You are just going to alienate every single person here. There is saying whatever you think, and there is being a fairly decent human being. Because if I said what I thought about you right now, Id be banned from the site.
You are actually proud of looking like a disgusting dirty old man that hates women, because that is what you come off like when you say things like that. 
Then ask Dutchie for her help. Good person that she is, she helps you. But you continue to insult women left and right here and think you are just so hilarious.

You really truly don't get it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND neither do you
Dutchie met me and said on here that I was nothing like what I am in here.

She think, I think that im a tolerable person. Its much easier to be tolorable to a real person. One that you might want as a friend or whatever. Alla u on here are friends of mine. I may think that of you. That dosent mean you need to feel the same about me.

There are friends I have in here who ARE friends to me, and Im a friend to them. They try to understand me, and accept me as I am, and want to be a friend to someone like me. I in return try to undrstand then also, and to those Who like me, I try to do the same with them.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

You should have just left those baby birds in the nest, if you are not willing to go catch some Grasshoppers and smash them up for them to eat! Why couldn't you have just cleaned up the poop and let them be??

How are those babies going to learn what they are suppose to do, mainly catch bugs, since you took them from their parents. If you are NOT a licensed wildlife rehabber then you should have let them be...that is what Jesus would have done!!

I don't see this ending well!

Annie


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So, If it ends badly and I feed whats left to the cats, than, Although I didnt do the birds a favor. I did for the cats. Whatsa matter. U hate cats??


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

That is HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> AND neither do you
> Dutchie met me and said on here that I was nothing like what I am in here.
> 
> She think, I think that im a tolerable person. Its much easier to be tolorable to a real person. One that you might want as a friend or whatever. Alla u on here are friends of mine. I may think that of you. That dosent mean you need to feel the same about me.
> ...


Oh I get it just fine. And if what she says is true, I don't want to be friends with someone that is fake. Ive been through enough of those kinds of people to last me a lifetime. 
Its easy to be tolerable on the internet as well as in "real life". All you have to do is BE YOURSELF. 

What is the point of coming on here and being something you arent? How can it POSSIBLY be easier to act like an obnoxious rude perverted lecher than to just be you and be the tolerable person people say you are? If I don't get anything, that is what I do not get. 

If you feel you have to be completely disgusting and degrade women, to prevent any thoughts going any further just in case one might find you interesting and want to talk to you...I have some news. None of the women here are foaming at the mouth trying to run each other over to get to you first. There is no one you have to "push away". You freaked out when someone asked to ad you to their friend list, like it was a marriage proposal, you seem to take any woman talking to you as some sort of lasso that if you respond in a nice way, it will drop around you and tighten and you are trapped. I don't get that either. Women talk to you and other men here because they are having a conversation. Not everything is some kind of trap or a declaration of love. 

I would rather talk to the tolerable Bill guy that I have seen a few times on here and have heard about from people at the camp outs, than the rude ignorant boor Uncle Ernie that you pretend to be. That does not mean I am proposing marriage to you, or wanting to be engaged to you. It doesn't mean I am moving to OK next week and want to live with you. It doesn't mean I am hopelessly in love with you. All it means is I would prefer to converse with a real person rather than some kind of made up character. 

So maybe you are right, I don't get it. Because it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Bill 
Going Too ? :rotfl:
Bandit


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Let me ask you this, Bill? Why the HELL did you knock the nest down????


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

In Bill's defense those nests do damage the light fixture's causing them to rust and possibly short out.

Mom had one on the porch light, she thought it was cute until she turned the light on one night and it caught fire.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dutchie from Sun when I was there, to wed, they had a pile of carp that ran from the concrete floor, up the side of the sill and onto the door step in a triangle. That was from the 2 adults likely if not all of them. This is where the people who come to church have to walk. #2 Both the adults got into the church cause a kid left the door open. Me and another old guy had a heck of a time getting them caught and put out. I didnt know there was anything in it til I had knocked it loose and a bird came out. I knocked it down and before it hit the floor another came out,


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

You know you'll be smoking a turd in Purgatory for that one.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

FarmBoyBill said:


> Dutchie from Sun when I was there, to wed, they had a pile of carp that ran from the concrete floor, up the side of the sill and onto the door step in a triangle. That was from the 2 adults likely if not all of them. This is where the people who come to church have to walk. #2 Both the adults got into the church cause a kid left the door open. Me and another old guy had a heck of a time getting them caught and put out. I didnt know there was anything in it til I had knocked it loose and a bird came out. I knocked it down and before it hit the floor another came out,


I am the wrong person to get sympathy from for people having to navigate bird turds on their way into church. :happy2:

I would have left the nest and explained that birds are God's creatures, too, and for people to suck it up .........

And yes, what is this you being in a church????


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

For some perverse reason I am sort of enjoying this thread.

Despite the fact that it was started because of some boneheaded act.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, I about swallowed my chew, when I read Bill's tuna comment. First I thought unbelieveable, then , no I CAN believe bill would say that. Still shakeing my head.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

He just didn't know he was supposed to chew it for them then regurgitate it back to them....now that's a picture I want to see.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Dutchie said:


> For some perverse reason I am sort of enjoying this thread.
> 
> Despite the fact that it was started because of some boneheaded act.


I am the wrong person to get sympathy from for people having to navigate bird turds on their way into church. 

I would have left the nest and explained that birds are God's creatures, too, and for people to suck it up .........

And yes, what is this you being in a church????


This women has a sense of humor, I think I like her, LOL, esp after the comment of what is this you being in a church part.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly he is also the preacher.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

coolrunnin said:


> If I remember correctly he is also the preacher.


 What ? Get the Flock out of here....lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

As I understand it, being a preacher does not mean that you set yourself up as near-perfect. It all starts out with "I'm not perfect, but I can tell you how I feel about the one that is". 
Or something close to that.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

That is true Zong, but it also says that those who set themselves up as teachers or leaders will be judged by a straighter rule.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Uh oh Bill :I


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

Perhaps the better thing (and of course this after the fact comment won't help here but maybe a future episode) would have been to rig up a temporary screen to divert poop under the light until the fledglings had moved out... 

Now they are gone at least take the time to rig up some sort of wire or bent flashing shield above the light so a new nest can't be built there...


----------

